

Pixel Ping: Minimal Pixel Tracking with Node.js & CoffeeScript - jashkenas
http://documentcloud.github.com/pixel-ping/

======
jashkenas
TLDR: It's a little pixel tracking server that aggregates hits in memory and
flushes them to your web application with an internal REST call. Useful if you
have lots of traffic on static pages, and need tighter integration with your
application than Google Analytics can provide.

Some more links, for the curious:

Annotated source code: [http://documentcloud.github.com/pixel-ping/docs/pixel-
ping.h...](http://documentcloud.github.com/pixel-ping/docs/pixel-ping.html)

Announcement blog post: [http://blog.documentcloud.org/blog/2010/09/code-drop-
pixel-p...](http://blog.documentcloud.org/blog/2010/09/code-drop-pixel-ping/)

ProPublica's reference implementation:
[http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/pixel-ping-a-nodejs-
sta...](http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/pixel-ping-a-nodejs-stats-
tracker)

